# so just pour in the sand?



## Patbmx (May 4, 2010)

i just got back from petco with my 40 gallon tank. i got salt mix and sand and a hydrometer also a filter . my salinaty is perfect. and i just poured in the sand and now its all fogy. this will go away or did i stuff up?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think it will eventually settle, but washing the sand first speeds up the process quite a bit.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It'll clear up, but it could take several days.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

use a spounge prefilter it will help it to clear up


----------

